# Rachael Taylor - Charlie's Angels's Promo Photoshoot - 19.06.2011 (x32) Update



## dianelized20 (16 März 2013)

Außer dem Datum weiß ich leider nix von dem Shoot, aber die kann man doch nicht vorenthalten, oder? 



 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## MetalFan (16 März 2013)

*AW: Rachael Taylor - Photoshoot - 19.06.2011 (x5)*

Schöner Shoot!

:thx:


----------



## gugolplex (16 März 2013)

*AW: Rachael Taylor - Unknown Photoshoot - 19.06.2011 (x5)*

Danke für die tollen Pics! :thx:
Und sie stammen aus dem "Charlie's Angels's Promo Photoshoot"


----------



## ghdayspc (18 März 2013)

*AW: Rachael Taylor - Charlie's Angels's Promo Photoshoot - 19.06.2011 (x5)*

thanks for the pix


----------



## dianelized20 (29 März 2018)

*AW: Rachael Taylor - Charlie's Angels's Promo Photoshoot - 19.06.2011 (x5)*

Update x32



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## ghdayspc (11 Apr. 2018)

thanks for the pix


----------

